# Bei einer Android Java App, Objekte erstellen



## Flier (17. Dez 2012)

Hallo. 
Ich will zurzeit eine Android App(Tik Tak Toe) Programieren und ich habe folgendes Problem:
Wie kann ich Objekte erstellen. Bei Tik Tak Toe ist das ja so, dass wenn man auf eine Feld klickt, dass entweder ein Kreuz, oder ein Kreis entsteht. Wie kann ich diese Kreuze und Kreise zeichnen, bzw. darauf zugreifen?
Danke für eure Antworten!
Flier


----------



## Michael... (17. Dez 2012)

> Wie kann ich Objekte erstellen.


?? Objekte erzeugt man mit 
	
	
	
	





```
new
```
 wie in Java so üblich.

Android liefert im Standard OpenGL Klassen (android.opengl.*) mit denen man zeichnen kann. Oder man kann ähnlich wie in Swing in einer überschriebenen paintComponent auch bei Android von View erben und deren 
	
	
	
	





```
public void onDraw(Canvas canvas)
```
 überschreiben und alles selbst zeichnen.


----------



## Robokopp (17. Dez 2012)

Objekt erzeugen : new Object() 
Zeichnen tust du in Android auf ein canvas. Beispielsweise indem du die onDraw Methode überschreibst 

Ich würde dir mal die Java Grundlagen empfehlen,  denn so wird das eh nix. Tic tac toe ist gar nicht so einfach wie es aussieht


----------

